# 66' vent window lock



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

can anyone tell me, or better yet show me how the vent window lock assembly installs (what order) as i am clueless.....thanks in advance


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll check my 67 windows in the morning. I THINK they are the same....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ames did not send the nut/washer...GRRRRR, luckily NPD is up the street and a, cough, spit, chevelle one will work (wish they would get their GTO catalog out woulda saved me a ton in shipping). still don't know the order of the washers, guess i will take the other side apart as i only needed the lever for that.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> ames did not send the nut/washer...GRRRRR, luckily NPD is up the street and a, cough, spit, chevelle one will work (wish they would get their GTO catalog out woulda saved me a ton in shipping). still don't know the order of the washers, guess i will take the other side apart as i only needed the lever for that.


I just resealed both my vents on the Chevelle. No need to cough, choke, spit. They are all the same and came from the same vendor.





The top washer is the flat sided one with a slot in the first pic. The next 2 are fiber washers and the 4th has a slot again.

[URL=http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2854859010100567145eDMPnz][IMG]http://inlinethumb06.webshots.com/47365/2854859010100567145S500x500Q85.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Mitch but all i need is the order the washers go in on the lock lever assembly...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, put 1 rubber washer on the bolt. Put the bolt thru the glass. Then another rubber seal. Then a chrome washer. Then the handle........thats what I SEE without taking it apart. E


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> thanks Mitch but all i need is the order the washers go in on the lock lever assembly...


Doh, I misunderstood what you where working on.



Eric Animal said:


> Brian, put 1 rubber washer on the bolt. Put the bolt thru the glass. Then another rubber seal. Then a chrome washer. Then the handle........thats what I SEE without taking it apart. E


Yup, that's what I just looked at too. I believe the outer rubber washer has a shoulder on it that goes in the hole in the glass to seal it better. Maybe the aftermarket washers don't have that shoulder...:confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure about the washer shoulder, but something must be "keyed" so the whole assembly doesn't turn.........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats it guys, bolt, flat rubber washer with oval hole (matches keyed glass hole) Oval shaped glass hole gasket, glass, fiber washer, nut washer, chrome spring type washer, handle. they gave me two of the chrome spring washers, assuming one is just an extra as i only see one on the other side.


----------

